# Perfect 10



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I don't think I've ever seen a more perfect 10 point buck, and he's an old one too.

Sent to me by a friend.

TH


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice buck and a great picture. I love the pose of the two deer. Makes you want to say father and son.


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Awesome deer. Not saying its not real but look at the body on that spike. Looks to be the body of a much older deer. If not, I would hate to pay their protein bill..


----------



## Bayduck (May 22, 2004)

*Dayum !*

That's the one !


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, he's not Bo Derek, but for a deer that'll work. VERY nice.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Oh it's real and they're very well fed and managed.

The 10 should be on The Bucks of Tecomate soon.

TH


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Looks like 1.5" deduction on the brows and that's it.

BU TEE !!!


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

Awesome photo!! The buck is alright...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Stud...Cod...Moss Back...ect..


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

HOLY **** ... !! Even ole Mojo281 might drop hammer on that deer ... !!!


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

Beautiful buck!


----------



## BadaBing (Apr 29, 2008)

time for some backstrap!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Definite Troll...



Sweetwater said:


> definite photoshop


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Very nice! i like the symmetric look more than crazy kickers. Thats an awesome looking deer.


----------



## txrdkng (Jan 9, 2013)

I have been working on a project involving deer profiling around different parts of Texas. Can you please give me the GPS waypoints of where this picture was taken, the exact location of the blind and and include what time/and dates nobody is expected to be there? :cheers:

Great deer!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

By my count, that is close to a 200" typical ten, and I may be about 5-10" low, which would potentially make it a new typical world record, if its not high fenced or line bred.


----------



## realwrangler (Jan 21, 2011)

he is perfect, got it all.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Stud.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

James Howell said:


> By my count, that is close to a 200" typical ten, and I may be about 5-10" low, which would potentially make it a new typical world record, if its not high fenced or line bred.


um......no


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

So what do yall think on this deers age??


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Sa weeeet 10*

If I may, I've scored him at 182


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

If I was lucky enough to take him out, I'd shoulder mount him just like he's standing in that picture.

TH


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

If i were to design my perfect buck, that one would be it, no gimmicks, just lots of antler. Beautiful deer.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

that is gorgeous


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

SSST said:


> If i were to design my perfect buck, that one would be it, no gimmicks, just lots of antler. Beautiful deer.


Yep......i have a nice trash buck already but a nice symmetrical is on my list


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice buck, he is on my bucket list!


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Magnificent


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Bang!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

That is a nice buck for sure!


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

To me, that's the Perfect Buck, There is nothing like a Big typical set of horns!!









Mark..


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Big boy alright, will make a handsome trophy for someone...


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

He is magnificent!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*Wow*

Pure beast!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Best one , I can recall seeing


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

May I ask is he high fence? Just curious


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow nice head gear ... when I first saw this thread I was thinking of perfect 10 in Austin. It's a "mens" club ... hahah!


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

awesome looking deer


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Sweet


----------

